# Mineralized Duck



## James (Mar 8, 2014)

Green Osage Orange duck call. Thought I would try a little different design with this one. First call I've ever turned from Green Osage. Got this awesome piece of Osage from Chuck, windyridgebowman

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2014)

James I don't think you should use that on duck calls you should send all that to me for my grunt calls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 8, 2014)

I agree with Tony. Even though that is a nice looking call.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 8, 2014)

Cool seen it on Facebook. Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 8, 2014)

That's sweet lookin call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 9, 2014)

I love it!! that light and dark green looks familiar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the mineral coloring, makes it look more 'camo'...guess you'd have to make sure a good lanyard is being used(you drop it in the grass, you might not find it-until the sun hits that awesome finish).


Finish.....are you dripping, or spraying multiple layers?





Scott (really lucky person gonna get that one) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## strutnrut (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm going to try and go after some later this spring if I can get the time. That mud cured osage is special. Nice call. Richard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 15, 2014)

Tclem said:


> James I don't think you should use that on duck calls you should send all that to me for my grunt calls.



Tony,

There's a way to cheat a little and make faux green hedge. Put a pad of steel in a sealed jar of white vinegar for a couple of weeks. Strain the liquid and soak a turned and sanded call in it for a couple of hours. Just make sure that your customer understands that it's not real green hedge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 15, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Tony,
> 
> There's a way to cheat a little and make faux green hedge. Put a pad of steel in a sealed jar of white vinegar for a couple of weeks. Strain the liquid and soak a turned and sanded call in it for a couple of hours. Just make sure that your customer understands that it's not real green hedge.


Thanks Brent I've got the hedge so I will be trying this


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 16, 2014)

strutnrut said:


> I'm going to try and go after some later this spring if I can get the time. That mud cured osage is special. Nice call. Richard


 
Richard, I have a box of Ironwood waiting to head your way when you get the Hedge.


----------



## James (Mar 16, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I like the mineral coloring, makes it look more 'camo'...guess you'd have to make sure a good lanyard is being used(you drop it in the grass, you might not find it-until the sun hits that awesome finish).
> 
> 
> Finish.....are you dripping, or spraying multiple layers?
> ...


That is about 10 coats of CA, sanded to 12,000 grit, then buffed with white diamond, and finally buffed with wax. It is going to a Wisconsin Waterfowlers Association Banquet.


----------

